
Final engine test next weekend for 100% crowdfunded space program - rorosaurus
https://ing.dk/blog/nedtaellingen-er-begyndt-184135
======
rorosaurus
More information on the Nexø I Mission:
[http://copenhagensuborbitals.com/nexo/](http://copenhagensuborbitals.com/nexo/)

